# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  Angry 11/06/2016 [PACK2] SPD Service TOOL v1.0.0.2032 RELEASED

## mohamed73

What's new ?   
[x] NATCOM NH04 - READ/WRITE FLASH - FORMAT - UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIRMWARE - REPAIR IMEI/BT ETC - *WORLD FIRST*
[x] IPLUS I28 - READ/WRITE FLASH - FORMAT - UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIRMWARE - REPAIR IMEI/BT ETC - *WORLD FIRST*
[x] AZUMI L2U - READ/WRITE FLASH - FORMAT - UNLOCK - REPAIR IMEI/BT ETC
[x] SMART+ A300 - READ/WRITE FLASH - FORMAT - UNLOCK - REPAIR IMEI/BT ETC
[x] ALCATEL OT-1050G - READ/WRITE FLASH - FORMAT - UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIRMWARE - REPAIR IMEI/BT ETC - *WORLD FIRST*
[x] ALCATEL OT-1050A - READ/WRITE FLASH - FORMAT - UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIRMWARE - REPAIR IMEI/BT ETC - *WORLD FIRST*  *NEW FILES ADDED TO THE SUPPORT*:   1050A-3[X=A]AVCL3_PATCHED.spd1050G-3[X=A]VDTZ1.spdSMART+_A300_EN_ARB_FR_PT_ES_VODACOM_CONGO-2.spdIPLUS_I28_EN_FR_AIRTEL-2PATCHED.spdNATCOM_NH04_EN_ES-2PATCHED.spdAZUMI_L2U_EN_ES-2.spd  
More updates coming soon.   *Facebook*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *YouTube*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Forum*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Distributor and Reseller prices PDF*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

